# How to get siliconed glass light supports off aqualife 350



## Billypete (5 Jan 2011)

Hi All , 
           Happy new year to you all )  

            I have recently bought a Rena Aqualife 350   but the lights I want to fit ( 6 X 54w '4 t5 ) are about an inch too long because of the glass supports for the existing Rena light bar   have tried to cut them with a stanley knife with very little success ( but still have all my fingers   )  does any body know a way to get silicone / supports off  :?:  :?: 

        Pete


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: How to get siliconed glass light supports off aqualife 3*

Pete 

Do you have a Screwfix near you as they do:

http://www.screwfix.com/cats/A336165/Se ... nt-Remover

Regards
paul.


----------



## Billypete (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: How to get siliconed glass light supports off aqualife 3*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Pete
> 
> Do you have a Screwfix near you as they do:
> 
> ...



  should work ... but is it safe for the fish when i get around to setting up ? 

  Pete


----------



## Billypete (5 Feb 2011)

*Re: How to get siliconed glass light supports off aqualife 3*

Hi Paul.

      Thanks for the help ... took 2 weeks of messing about with it but came off eventually with no damage ...  hope it cleans out ok !! 

         Pete.


----------

